# My RB20DET dyno video



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I posted this in the 240 section, but I figured I'd show it off here as well considering not too many people venture there. So yeah here it is










Right click save as:
9mb

RB20DET Dyno

Car is running off of 100LL AVGAS, so I wasn't able to get an a/f numbers with their wideband. But I run AVGAS everyday anymore in the summer to prevent ping at WOT. Also it was 110degrees inside the dyno area. It was a fucking scorcher of a day here. First run was a baseline run. I didn't touch anything on my Power FC. Then the next run I added +2 degrees timing. And the final run added +5 degrees timing for a total of 5 degrees... not 7. All runs were done on stock boost with the stock turbo...

results if you don't want to watch the video


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice... that should put you into the nice 13's huh?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, mid to low 13's I assume. I ran 13.8 with it when it was un-tuned.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

not to shabby.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

If it weren't for the fact that I have no room as it is with a car seat in my small-ass 200sx, I'd LOOOOVVVVEEE to get one of those. NICE car!


----------

